# Baby Molly Care



## Austinz33 (Oct 1, 2011)

I recently received 5 baby mollies from a friend that knew I was a fish person. I put them into a 8 gallon hexagonal tank without a filter because I dont want them to get sucked up. I do however have a tetra 3i vacant. Do i need a heater? Any tips will be helpful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Babies require to be fed 2-4 times daily. Mine usually get fed around 3 or 4. I have a heater and I keep my water around 81 degrees. A heater is not necessary but it helps them grow faster and get better colors. Their water should be changed at least once a week, thats what i do with mine. SInce your tank is not small small like mine (1 gallon) You could just do a little 25% or 50% and vacumm the rocks. My tanks always get dirty FAST.

Really these little guys are pretty hardy and easy to take care of. Oh yeah, if you have any decorations they could get under remove them. I had one get caught under something and die  Also sometimes they can get caught in gravel. Just watch for any disappearing fish. Probably wont be a problem though. Good Luck! 
~Zdanio


----------



## Austinz33 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Your welcome!


----------

